# Electric Bikes on non-motorized trails "FYI"



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

I know there has been a lot of misconceptions about the use of ebikes on trails that don't allow motorized vehicles. I don't care either way, but thought people should know that their starting to ticket ebike users on trails along the Wasatch Front that don't allow motorized vehicles. The law enforcement officer said that all ebikes that have a peddle assist or throttle are considered a motorized vehicle by the Forest Service no matter the power of the battery. The officer also said that there have been a lot of complaints coming in from the public about the use of ebikes on trails along the Wasatch. I'm sure everyone has seen the increase of use of ebikes. I'm curious how people are feeling about there use on trails that don't allow motorized vehicles. I've been running into them a lot more and also seeing people taking them into Wilderness areas where no bikes are allowed. I think we'll start seeing more regulation as these bikes get more popular. I wouldn't mind having one myself, but wouldn't feel comfortable taking them on trails where I know there not allowed. Below is a link to some more information about the use of ebikes on forest service land and how there classified.

https://peopleforbikes.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/20160324ElectricBikesAndTrailManagement_final-Fed-2016-1.pdf


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Technically, you cant take anything with "wheels" into the wilderness areas. That includes even a simple old school "deer cart".


-DallanC


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Technically, you cant take anything with "wheels" into the wilderness areas. That includes even a simple old school "deer cart".
> 
> -DallanC


For now...

Sen. Mike Lee is trying to change that....

SALT LAKE CITY - Mountain bikes could be allowed in some wilderness areas under a bill Sen. Mike Lee has introduced in Congress.

The Utah Republican wants to let local land managers decide whether to allow and how to regulate nonmotorized travel in wilderness area.

"The National Wilderness Preservation System was created so that the American people could enjoy our country's priceless natural areas," Sen. Lee said. "This bill would enrich Americans' enjoyment of the outdoors by expanding recreational opportunities in wilderness areas."

The Wilderness Act of 1964 prohibits motor vehicles, motorized equipment, motorboats and other forms of mechanical transport in wilderness areas, according to Lee. Department of Interior policy considers nonmotorized mountain bikes to be "mechanical transport."

https://www.ksl.com/article/46562048/utah-sen-mike-lee-proposal-could-allow-mountain-biking-in-wilderness-areas


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

There is a ton of animosity in the MTN Bike world in regards to E bikes which may or may not change.

I think allowing E bikes would be very difficult to enforce as what would be the difference between them and a motorcycle in definition.

I believe Lee's bill is for non motorized MTN bikes which I see as less destructive than horse traffic on trails but would, I think detract from the "wilderness" experience.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm torn on the larger issue but definitely agree that e-bikes don't belong in roadless or wilderness areas. 

I do have to wonder if the architects of the Wilderness Act intended for it to exclude tools like game carts. But tend to fall in the camp of people who protect the current wilderness experience and characteristics. I worry that wheeled and mechanized transportation will further shrink our few remaining "wild" places.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Is there also the idea out there that as long as you use the E-Bike to retrieve game it's OK?
This is a subject that has been brought up regarding ATV use on closed trails and off trails.

Gas motor or Electric motor it's still a motorized vehicle. Is a Tesla any less of a car? or a Live wire any less of a motorcycle?



DallanC said:


> Technically, you cant take anything with "wheels" into the wilderness areas. That includes even a simple old school "deer cart".
> 
> -DallanC


Dallan... Is this stated somewhere? My wife has been bugging me to buy one.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

The Wilderness Act of 1964 prohibits motor vehicles, motorized equipment, motorboats and other forms of *mechanical transport* in wilderness areas, according to Lee. Department of Interior policy considers nonmotorized mountain bikes to be "mechanical transport."
I think mechanical transport is the part you are looking for.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

middlefork said:


> The Wilderness Act of 1964 prohibits motor vehicles, motorized equipment, motorboats and other forms of *mechanical transport* in wilderness areas, according to Lee. Department of Interior policy considers nonmotorized mountain bikes to be "mechanical transport."
> I think mechanical transport is the part you are looking for.


Bingo.

@MadHunter Buy one or build one... use it in the National Forest or on BLM all you want. Just dont take it into the "wilderness" areas. Knew guys back in the late 70s with a cart they put a 5hp briggs on with a centrifugal clutch driving a motorcycle wheel. That thing was cool

-DallanC


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

a motor is a motor gas or electric!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I guess those HUSH guys better unass those rambo bikes. LOL


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Jim Shockey likes them.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Then a video from bowsite.


----------



## TheMtnGuide (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I think as electric bikes get more popular because people see the benefits of being able to cruse up trails fast with little or know effort to scout and hunt we'll see more enforcement. I think electric bikes are pretty sweet, but I don't want to see them on trails that don't allow motorized vehicles especially in the Wilderness. I think its good to have some places where you still have to use your own power to travel. It helps keep areas especially the ones close to high populations less crowded and decreases the overall impact. It's the same reason why we have Wilderness areas. To keep things as they were and to minimize the impact on this environment. As far as the HUSH crew goes they might want to rethink taking their ebikes where there not supposed to especially with the high profile they have. They have a lot more to loose if they get caught. The ranger district will be informed if I see ebikes in wilderness areas that's for sure.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Any type of bike, motorized or no, does not belong in a wilderness area. They are designated "wilderness" for a reason. Let's not love them to death through the guise of "additional recreational activities"!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

What are the e-bike restrictions in the USFS areas that are not open to atv travel?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

30-06-hunter said:


> What are the e-bike restrictions in the USFS areas that are not open to atv travel?


If you look at a travel map there are trails listed as single track open to motorized vehicles. Originally for motorcycles but now bikes.


----------

